# Can we run Win XP on Intel i3 2nd generation processor?



## applegrew (Aug 29, 2011)

My friend wants to buy an Intel i3 (2nd generation) powered CPU, but needs to run Win XP.

The computer vendors claim that it is not possible to run Win XP on it. Is that true?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 29, 2011)

i think you will be able to run windows XP.ask the vendor why it is not possible if he tells the same thing again.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 29, 2011)

Windows XP wont give any problem with i3 but afaik it doesnt support SATA Native and needs SP2. As you will be with i3 so 100% HDD will be a SATA hence you have to take care of that.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Why can you not run WinXP on i3 2nd gen. ??
I used to run WinXP on my i5-2400. It worked fine w/o any issues. Just changed to Win7 to be more ease and comfotable with Windows.

Dont worry. You will be able to run WinXP w/o any probs.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

Win XP SP3 will run on i3 processor without any problem.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

But i was running WinXP SP2 with my 2nd gen. i5. So, SP2 will also run fine on an 2nd gen. i3.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 29, 2011)

the vendor might be having the idea that the board he is selling along with i3 might not be having drivers for win xp


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 29, 2011)

My advice: don't buy from that vendor!


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually these vendors think that they know, everything, and that is why they have said that to you! Windows XP SP2 runs fine on an 2nd-gen i3.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> My advice: don't buy from that vendor!



+1 Best solution.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes you can run 
but
Windows 7 vs XP Performance Shoot-Out | PCMag.com


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ But when users need a basic gui with loads of advanced features, then no other OS can beat Windows XP, and also that's why Win XP is with us for more than 10 years.


----------



## abhi8569 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sure U Can . 90 % computer Vendor Dsnt have Technical knowledge.....Just they are doing business


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

abhi8569 said:


> Sure U Can . 90 % computer Vendor Dsnt have Technical knowledge.....Just they are doing business



Off-topic: Welcome to TDF!!


----------

